# 4-Day week - Can I get any entitlement?



## Cathaldub (22 Jan 2009)

I've been working for the last 5years with the one employer. We've been informed as of feb we will be on a 4day week with 20% paycut
I rang my local welfare office to see if I could claim anything but they told me i'd need to be on a 3day week or less to claim casual work, Is this correct, I am entitled to nothing at all?


----------



## gipimann (22 Jan 2009)

*Re: 4Day week - Can I get any entitlement?*

Have a look at the key post "Guide for Unemployed People" at the top of this forum for information.


----------



## Cathaldub (22 Jan 2009)

*Re: 4Day week - Can I get any entitlement?*



gipimann said:


> Have a look at the key post "Guide for Unemployed People" at the top of this forum for information.



I already did and i'm none the wiser, I'm only loosing a days work


----------



## fiatmoney (22 Jan 2009)

*Re: 4Day week - Can I get any entitlement?*

3 days or less is correct. If you talk to your employer maybe it will be worth your while going on 3 day with benefit rather that 4 day pay only.


----------



## allthedoyles (23 Jan 2009)

*Re: 4Day week - Can I get any entitlement?*

Cannot draw Jobseekers Benefit if you work 4 day week.

However you will pay less tax , less prsi , less income levy , and depending on circumstances , you may be entitled to Family Income Supplement and medical card .


----------



## Cathaldub (23 Jan 2009)

*Re: 4Day week - Can I get any entitlement?*

Deffinitly couldnt afford a 3day week, another 20% drop!
I've no kids, Ive a mortgage alright
You would think you would be entitled to something with paying prsi for years


----------



## Mizen Head (24 Jan 2009)

*Re: 4Day week - Can I get any entitlement?*

Perhaps you could work 5 days one week and 3 the next. That way your employer is still only paying you 8 days per fortnight, but you have some social welfare in the 3 day week.


----------



## maz69 (26 Jan 2009)

*Re: 4Day week - Can I get any entitlement?*

thats what my hubbys employer did, put staff on a five day week/3 day week, thus workforce were entitled to jobseeks allowance due to sysyematic short time working.

good luck

marie


----------



## Cathaldub (26 Jan 2009)

*Re: 4Day week - Can I get any entitlement?*

Hmm, Will ask tomorrow, thanks


----------

